# Paint Trailer - Build



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey all. 

I'm going to make a thread and post pictures of the trailer build, mostly because I want to make sure it gets completed lol. I figure if I post about it I'll be forced to finish it. 

We had cabinets and a small setup but it wasn't working the way I wanted it to so I gutted the whole trailer and now it's just walls/flooring with a ton of our paint stuff scattered on the floor. I hate* walking over buckets and moving things to get to stuff. 

I already have an idea of how I'm going to put things together, but if anyone has any inputs on what should/shouldn't go into it I'd like to hear. I never claim to know it all and all input is good input. Whether it gets incorporated (if we have room) is one thing...but I never know what I might miss when I'm building the setup. I kind of think of a few things as I go and add to the plan/adjust the plan.

Thanks all...going to be a fun one posting updates on this one.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

This is what we're dealing with now. And that's AFTER we took a bunch of stuff out. So....it's important to get it done this weekend/coming week.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We have a workbench about 12' long in our trailer. So handy. I am toying with the idea of removing the shelves from one side and adding drying racks of some sort to the side. We really haven't used our trailer as my other Dodge's frame was rotted. Now I can to it easy so we will be using it much more.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> We have a workbench about 12' long in our trailer. So handy. I am toying with the idea of removing the shelves from one side and adding drying racks of some sort to the side. We really haven't used our trailer as my other Dodge's frame was rotted. Now I can to it easy so we will be using it much more.


Not a bad idea to have a drying rack inside the trailer. Would be interested to see some pictures of it after it's done.

Yeah I'm going to be putting a table top in it, we had an melamine top in the old setup, which I liked a lot because you can slide things around and move stuff easily. I wanted to make this build real nice so I've decided to make a solid wood counter top for the trailer. So we'll see how it turns out. I've already cut the wood for the frames/sides, just have to start assembly work.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll be interested to see the finished product. Have you considered racks so you can get the ladders out of the way?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PRC said:


> I'll be interested to see the finished product. Have you considered racks so you can get the ladders out of the way?


Do you mean the ladder racks like hooks?

I have some of those already but I need to move them and re-anchor them. I had one of my guys weld a couple together and their more stout than the ones you by at the store.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> Do you mean the ladder racks like hooks?
> 
> I have some of those already but I need to move them and re-anchor them. I had one of my guys weld a couple together and their more stout than the ones you by at the store.


I mean roof racks.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PRC said:


> I mean roof racks.


What do you do to secure them from theft? Just chain them down and pad lock? Just curious. 

Never stored ladders on a roof rack before.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> What do you do to secure them from theft? Just chain them down and pad lock? Just curious.
> 
> Never stored ladders on a roof rack before.


That's what I've seen guys do. Just get the locks and chains wrapped in plastic so they don't mess up/scratch the paint job.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Got the first frame basically done. Now just to build the sides out. Going to try and get that done and installed today as it's the main cabinet we'll stash our stuff in. 

I'm trying to figure out what i want to do for finishing it. I'm leaning towards distressing the frame, staining, and sealing it up. Hopefully I can get to it early this morning and just knock it out.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I've been toying with the idea of putting an epoxy down on the floor and painting the built ins. I'm just lazy after painting all day, last thing I want to do is paint on my free time. Lol.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> What do you do to secure them from theft? Just chain them down and pad lock? Just curious.
> 
> Never stored ladders on a roof rack before.


The combination cable or chain bike locks work well. 
On another note about security. Repaint Florida had a good thread about how he secured his trailer.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I've been toying with the idea of putting an epoxy down on the floor and painting the built ins. I'm just lazy after painting all day, last thing I want to do is paint on my free time. Lol.


Honestly I'm about the same. I tore the cabinets out like 2 months ago and now I'm sick of walking on top of stuff and digging around to find stuff...so I'm trading my laziness for ease of future use, with this build lol.

Any new trailers I buy, that'll be the first thing I do is epoxy the floor. I just have to find the right epoxy because I'm worried about the joints cracking when you walk on the plywood (flexing). Maybe mesh them? Never epoxied over plywood before.

If I had to do it all over again, for the money I spent, I'd be able to buy 2 trailers for the same price. Put a flooring of some kind down, then start the tweaking process. You can pick up new cargo trailers for around $2,200 - $2,500...wish i knew that before I bought. :blink:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PRC said:


> The combination cable or chain bike locks work well.
> On another note about security. Repaint Florida had a good thread about how he secured his trailer.


http://www.painttalk.com/f12/trailer-security-68506/


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> http://www.painttalk.com/f12/trailer-security-68506/


Yeah, I like the camera idea and the GPS. The thing is...we don't really have any issues with theft, especially of trailers. I'm sure if the opportunity presented itself for someone to take a trailer they would...but it seems easier to just enter and grab things than to haul the thing off.

I use the C-style pad locks which makes them harder to cut.

Honestly, with the new battery operated hydraulic cutters...you can pretty much defeat any pad lock out there, easily. So I think it comes down to alarms, video footage, and maybe obstacles to slow them down or make it a pain to take.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Decided to spruce things up a bit. Shouldn't have put so much time into it...but...I did. Oh well.

Distress picture that shows half with distressing, the other still virgin wood.











Stained and Sealed:





























Sealed the end grain too, just in case someone was wondering. This is how you do that. Like it's laminated.


----------

